# Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua" Mated & Ready To Drop Them Eggs



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 12, 2017)

What do you guys think? Is it time for her to drop those eggs? She was mated in January.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## BobBarley (Mar 12, 2017)

3/28 is my bet


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 13, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> 3/28 is my bet


 I give her by the end of the week, at the moment her environment is completely dry and I will be removing her from her long term enclosure to her temporary enclosure with humidity where she will lay her sac properly.


----------



## gypsy cola (Mar 13, 2017)

I'll put $5 bucks it's on the 24th. Anyone want to take those odds?


----------



## BobBarley (Mar 13, 2017)

1 albo sling it's on the 28th.


----------



## EulersK (Mar 13, 2017)

But what about all your other females?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 13, 2017)

EulersK said:


> But what about all your other females?


 I have a couple of others that were bred last year and that are looking a little bit gravid, still feeding them though cause I'm not quite satisfied of their weight gain. This girls that was my last one that I paired in January after mating she gained a lot of weight. So she's my number one to focus on for now. 

Using the type of enclosure that I like my tarantulas to produce a sac in it usually takes anywhere from a day to three days for the female to produce a sac. So depending on what day I place her in shortly after I should see something good happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 13, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> View attachment 233915
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap, that is one big spider hiney...
It looks very different from spiders who are fat from feeding. More round-ish. Is this the case with most gravid females?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Mar 13, 2017)

Here's to hoping that we can have more of the true B. albopilosum specimens in the hobby. Ones with actual "albopilosums" (white hairs).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Mar 13, 2017)

I paired my Nicaraguan curly 2/7/17. By 2/15/17 she was super fat and looking very gravid. 2/26/17 I added fresh moist sub to her enclosure and a larger hid. 3/1/17 she started digging. 3/7/17 she dropped a sac. Woot woot that was fast. Today sac looks great!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 15, 2017)

Blue Jaye said:


> I paired my Nicaraguan curly 2/7/17. By 2/15/17 she was super fat and looking very gravid. 2/26/17 I added fresh moist sub to her enclosure and a larger hid. 3/1/17 she started digging. 3/7/17 she dropped a sac. Woot woot that was fast. Today sac looks great!!!


 Awesome!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 15, 2017)

Well I set up her new enclosure let's see what happens in the next day or two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Leila (Mar 15, 2017)

So exciting!!!  Jose, are you going to pull her sac? I decided to pull my B. albo "Nicaragua" sac simply because I am so nervous to wrangle a bunch of tiny babies out of her enclosure. I have a huge task on my hands soon.  
Oh, I cannot wait for both my and your sacs to come to fruition!


----------



## Haksilence (Mar 15, 2017)

Here's how big my girl was about a week out from dropping the sac, but she was that size for almost a month. My guess is we can't guess 

After I bumped the humidity for a week and slightly raised the temperatures she did drop it though.


The market is going to be absolutely flooded. Not only those who got sacs already but I sent my MM to @Thistles as well. 
There's going to be thousands hitting circulation all at once.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 15, 2017)

Haksilence said:


> View attachment 234117
> 
> Here's how big my girl was about a week out from dropping the sac, but she was that size for almost a month. My guess is we can't guess
> 
> ...


 That if the eggs are good.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Mar 15, 2017)

Leila said:


> So exciting!!!  Jose, are you going to pull her sac? I decided to pull my B. albo "Nicaragua" sac simply because I am so nervous to wrangle a bunch of tiny babies out of her enclosure. I have a huge task on my hands soon.
> Oh, I cannot wait for both my and your sacs to come to fruition!


 First thing first I need to see a sac, once if there is a sac I will pull it around 35 days. 

My suggestion to you was since it was your first time of one of your tarantula producing a sac is you should leave it with mom. Having that experience is exciting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Moakmeister (Mar 15, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> First thing first I need to see a sac, once if there is a sac I will pull it around 35 days.
> 
> My suggestion to you was since it was your first time of one of your tarantula producing a sac is you should leave it with mom. Having that experience is exciting.


Can I buy two spiderlings from you this summer? I want a true B. albopilosum


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 11, 2017)

Photo #1


Photo #2


Photo #3


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Update: The female that I transfer to her new temporary enclosure was not ready to drop a sac for me. So I decided to put her back into her regular home where she was still eating. I think now though that she is ready to do something for me, due to the fact that she digged to the bottom of her enclosure seeking for moisture. So today I will re-place her back into a moisture environment before she does what my other female did yesterday. Photo #1 is of the female that I originally expected to drop a sac for me.

Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua" Egg Sac:
Mated: November 18, 2016

So yesterday after coming home from work I noticed that my albopilosum was already in the works of making an egg sac. Unfortunately not the place or condition that I wanted her to produce a sac. The environment was completely dry and also is her regular home where she it's, which I'm never comfortable of any of my spiders to produce a sac in. Don't ask why just know I have my reasons. 
Regardless I removed her into the proper environment and let her due what she needed to do. Today just a few minutes ago she finished and hanging on to the sac. Photo #2 & 3 is of the same female that produced a sac yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## Moakmeister (Apr 11, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Photo #1
> View attachment 236621
> 
> Photo #2
> ...


oh, those ROCKS sticking to the sac  i'm sure it's not a problem, but it's just annoying me. it's like when you get grass stuck to your legs at the water park.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Leila (Apr 11, 2017)

Congrats on the sac, Jose!!!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 11, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> oh, those ROCKS sticking to the sac  i'm sure it's not a problem, but it's just annoying me. it's like when you get grass stuck to your legs at the water park.


 Those are never a problem. All it is is vermiculite.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 11, 2017)

Leila said:


> Congrats on the sac, Jose!!!


 Thank you.


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 11, 2017)

I was closest...  means I get a free sling?


----------



## sdsnybny (Apr 11, 2017)

Congrats Jose!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 11, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> I was closest...  means I get a free sling?


 You want a free sling look me up when they hatch and that's if they do. No problem just pay for shipping and no lag whats so ever. 

Only one free sling everyone else please don't ask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 11, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> Congrats Jose!


 Thanks man.


----------



## D Sherlod (Apr 11, 2017)

Now we just have to figure out how to get them up here to Canada

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 11, 2017)

....Lol didn't realize some of you guys are from Canada.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 11, 2017)

So a few hours ago I placed the second female in her temporary enclosure, now she is in the beginning stages of building her egg sac. Same area as the first female.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 12, 2017)

My second female two hours ago and still has not yet layed her eggs on the silk mat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 12, 2017)

My to Nicaraguan albopilosum females holding their egg sac. Nicely done  no eggs spilled. Both females made their sac in the same area each of their enclosures and both are hanging out in the same area.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 3


----------



## kevinlowl (Apr 12, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> oh, those ROCKS sticking to the sac  i'm sure it's not a problem, but it's just annoying me. it's like when you get grass stuck to your legs at the water park.


it's playing katamari damacy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 22, 2017)

So I have a third Brachypelma albopilosum female that's gravid. She was mated 9-14-2016.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 22, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> View attachment 237738
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me!Me! I want one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 23, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> You want a free sling look me up when they hatch and that's if they do. No problem just pay for shipping and no lag whats so ever.
> 
> Only one free sling everyone else please don't ask.


Haha, I'd love to, but I don't think I have the money to spend on shipping right now unless it's really cheap...  thanks so much for the offer, but I'll have to pass.


----------



## Blue Jaye (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey there @Exoskeleton Invertebrates . So this just happened Friday night . 800+ Nicaraguan curly. Female was a great mom. Fastest sac I've experienced yet.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 4


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 23, 2017)

Blue Jaye said:


> Hey there @Exoskeleton Invertebrates . So this just happened Friday night . 800+ Nicaraguan curly. Female was a great mom. Fastest sac I've experienced yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa (looking at the last pic) how is that incubator set up?

Nice looking sac!


----------



## Moakmeister (Apr 23, 2017)

Blue Jaye said:


> Hey there @Exoskeleton Invertebrates . So this just happened Friday night . 800+ Nicaraguan curly. Female was a great mom. Fastest sac I've experienced yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEYRE ADORABLE
I MUST HAVE ONE


----------



## Moakmeister (Apr 23, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> View attachment 237738
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that one a hobby form? Looks like it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blue Jaye (Apr 23, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> Is that one a hobby form? Looks like it.


Nope Nicaraguan.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Apr 23, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> Whoa (looking at the last pic) how is that incubator set up?
> 
> Nice looking sac!


Easy set up really. Deli cups with holes in the bottom sitting in deli with water underneath. Coffee filter and some lightly moist cut up paper towels for climbing on. Works very well actually. I don't always do the paper towels but when there's that many babies it helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## BobBarley (Apr 23, 2017)

Blue Jaye said:


> Easy set up really. Deli cups with holes in the bottom sitting in deli with water underneath. Coffee filter and some lightly moist cut up paper towels for climbing on. Works very well actually. I don't always do the paper towels but when there's that many babies it helps.


Thank you!!  And good luck to the both of you with all your albos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 23, 2017)

@Blue Jaye awesome! Congrats on the sac. If my egg sacs are any good they've been spoken for from a few dealers. Today I set up two more females in the right environment that should produce a sac within a day or so.

A friend of mine purchased a gravid Nicaraguan albopilosum from me a week ago and he just got some good news today. See attachment:

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 23, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> Is that one a hobby form? Looks like it.


 The thread is about Nicaraguan albopilosum therefore is Nicaraguan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 23, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> Haha, I'd love to, but I don't think I have the money to spend on shipping right now unless it's really cheap...  thanks so much for the offer, but I'll have to pass.


I'll take one!!!


----------



## D Sherlod (Apr 23, 2017)

It's so sad,,, we in Canada can't get our hands on those little ones

Great looking brood


----------



## Blue Jaye (Apr 24, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> View attachment 237811
> @Blue Jaye awesome! Congrats on the sac. If my egg sacs are any good they've been spoken for from a few dealers. Today I set up two more females in the right environment that should produce a sac within a day or so.
> 
> A friend of mine purchased a gravid Nicaraguan albopilosum from me a week ago and he just got some good news today. See attachment:


Thanks much Jose! Super nice you've got them spoken for! Good luck with your females. May they drop as expected! Your friend is so lucky! That was super nice of you


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 26, 2017)

My third female Nicaraguan albopilosum that was mated at this moment making her egg sac. There is a fourth female that produced a sac a few days ago that is no longer in my care, my friend Travis Jenkins owns the female now but the egg sac will be coming back to me if it's any good.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 26, 2017)

Female wrapped it up nicely no spills.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blue Jaye (Apr 27, 2017)

Woot woot!!! Awesome!!


----------



## petkokc (Apr 27, 2017)

@Blue Jaye After how many days you pulled the sack?


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 27, 2017)

800 eggs....man, that sure is a baby boom!
Congrats on the sacks and babies @Exoskeleton Invertebrates @Blue Jaye !


----------



## Blue Jaye (Apr 27, 2017)

petkokc said:


> @Blue Jaye After how many days you pulled the sack?


I pulled the sac at 45 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Apr 27, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> 800 eggs....man, that sure is a baby boom!
> Congrats on the sacks and babies @Exoskeleton Invertebrates @Blue Jaye !


I'm hoping it's only 800 lol. Thanks much Andrea82

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 3, 2017)

Life: 

Egg sac number #1 at 21 days.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 4


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 4, 2017)

Second Egg Sac:

Another good sac that I opened the second egg sac of the Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua" at 21 days.

Now waiting for the third sac to be at 21 days before I open it. Also just happens that a fourth sac is being made by another female at this moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 5, 2017)

My fourth Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua" egg sac. My four female chose the same corner to lay their eggsacs, but this particular female is taking her sweet time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 6, 2017)

She finished late last night.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 9, 2017)

Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua": Somtime yesterday the slings from both sacs reached 1st instar.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## D Sherlod (May 9, 2017)

Wow.... that's a lot of slings....
and none available to me


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 17, 2017)

Third Egg Sac:

This is my third egg sac Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua". It has been 21 days since the female produced the egg sac. Everything is good with the exception of a couple of eggs that either went bad or undeveloped. 

These egg sacs aren't as big as I thought it would be. The bigger sac that had the most slings has 444 baby slings. The other two egg sacs number has around 300 to 350 baby spiderlings. Either way between all three egg sacs there is at least 1000 spiderlings. So I'm glad I mated more than one female.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## D Sherlod (May 18, 2017)

Awesome outcome


----------



## MetalMan2004 (May 18, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> View attachment 240567
> View attachment 240568
> View attachment 240569
> View attachment 240571
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 26, 2017)

Hello! I finally opened the fourth egg sac, every single egg was good with the exception of two bad eggs and two undeveloped eggs were bad. Not bad!

This egg sac was the biggest out of the four egg sacs that I opened. Don't know how many babies but I'm thinking over 600 on this egg sac, which brings the total way over 1600 babies between my babies and the other egg sac that my friend Travis Jenkins has at his place. 

I'm totally happy with this accomplishment that my wild caught females produced healthy egg sacs.

These Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaraguan" captive born babies will help clean up the muddled up Brachypelma albopilosum "Honduran" that have been hybridized for many years.

These captive born babies are the real deal, a fresh start in the US hobby for all you arachnid lovers. 

Some of the babies that are in a bundled and cuddling will be ready soon for future owners. 

For those of you who have known me for many centuries this is what I've been doing after I retired from High School . Tarantulas has been my main hobby for many years.......I have to thank Christian Hanney whom introduced to his tarantula that made me want to get my own.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 9


----------



## nicodimus22 (May 27, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> These Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaraguan" captive born babies will help clean up the muddled up Brachypelma albopilosum "Honduran" that have been hybridized for many years.


That's really cool. I already have one with pinkish setae, but I'd like one of the ones with white setae too. They just look so fluffy! If you are selling them down the line, let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nixphat (May 27, 2017)

I just found this thread today and it is AMAZING! It's like a Netflix binge but in the form of tarantulas! This sp is definitely now on my list. Amazing egg sacs, and I love the look of the MF! Congrats!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leila (May 27, 2017)

Congrats on all those babies, Jose!! That is fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (May 27, 2017)

Superb result, and great for the hobby in general, loving the MF, white setae look fantastic, congrats @Exoskeleton Invertebrates

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 27, 2017)

To everyone thank you kindly! I appreciate the thumbs up, this has been a nice little project for me and the results from wild caught parents in captivity has been accomplished.

I might as well post a really nice photo of a female of this species, maybe this will help some of you change your mind about getting one from whom ever that may be you be acquiring some of my babies from.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Crone Returns (May 27, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> View attachment 241558
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one. Maybe two. Maybe...


----------



## Blue Jaye (May 28, 2017)

Wow really nice job Jose! Beautiful pictures. Nice sling haul for sure!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (May 28, 2017)

Man, ive wanted one of these since i started research on my first! The hobby form is all i can seem to find without hitting the internet and paying some unforetold amount on shipping. But i will be saving for this. So. Freakin. Pretty. Glad you were so successful!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 13, 2017)

The Dark Knights: 

The first two egg sacs of the Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua" some already 2nd instar and the rest just chilling a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 6


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jun 13, 2017)

Great job with them! You're doing the hobby a real service by making more of the Nicaraguan form.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 17, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Great job with them! You're doing the hobby a real service by making more of the Nicaraguan form.


 Thank you!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jul 17, 2017)

Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua" - Egg Sac #6

This is my last egg sac of the year of this species. I don't know how many days it has been since she produced the sac I never paid closed attention. I opened it 30 minutes ago and they've developed into 1st instar inside the sac. I suppose they'll developed into 2nd instar within a month from now.

Fun! Fun! Fun! Lots of babies all the egg sacs that my ladies produced were perfectly good sacs. The mature male I had died a happy spidey. Good job spidey! RIP.

I had fun posting this thread. I never did breed the Honduran species so breeding the Nicaraguan was great fun and to have great success with a total of 6 egg sacs in one year.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 5


----------



## Crone Returns (Jul 17, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> View attachment 246267
> View attachment 246268
> 
> 
> ...


Those little suckers are so cute!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Moakmeister (Jul 18, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> View attachment 246267
> View attachment 246268
> 
> 
> ...


Beebees <3

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## keks (Jul 18, 2017)

How many slings do you have now :wideyed: ?


----------



## OctoPhid (Jul 18, 2017)

Just discovered this thread, congrats on all the slings! I might be interested in two or three..


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jul 18, 2017)

keks said:


> How many slings do you have now :wideyed: ?


 Not enough.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## keks (Jul 19, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Not enough.


Thank's.


----------



## ErinM31 (Jul 22, 2017)

Congratulations on all the adorable slings!!!  Are you planning on offering some for sale on Arachnoboards at some point in the future?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jul 23, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> Congratulations on all the adorable slings!!!  Are you planning on offering some for sale on Arachnoboards at some point in the future?


 @ErinM31 the slings are posted on the for sale classifieds section.


----------



## ErinM31 (Jul 23, 2017)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> @ErinM31 the slings are posted on the for sale classifieds section.


Thank you -- and great photos of the tarantulas as always!  I don't suppose that you would consider a different shipping service? Those FedEx rates are steep!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nixphat (Jul 24, 2017)

This thread made B albopilosum on the top of my "must haves" list. We are getting more babies within the next couple weeks, and one will be a sling of this variety!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jul 25, 2017)

The Work of an Army of Terrestrial Tarantulas:

There are over 1,000 of Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua" in this good suitable size container for them. Three that were outcast from the rest, maybe they had a falling out with the "Queen". Regardless it was a group effort from every single spiderlings that built their fortress/wall. Within this walls all come out at night to wonder seek new tarantula civilization to boldly go where no tarantula has gone before. Wherever that may be . 

It's cool to see their fortress of webbing with the holes it has. It's awesome to see them late at night when all the lights are turned off and watch them come out for a stroll. Right now I'm feeding them fruit flies. They're eating well which I'm sure some already cannibalize. For the most part they have eaten every single fruit fly that has been put in their enclosure. I know that it has been a crap load of fruit lies that I've dumped into their enclosure.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

